# CCW class



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Myself in three or four other friends are interested in taking a concealed carry class . we live in Mahoning County and we are looking for anyone in that area who offers those types of classes. Any information would be appreciated...just realized I posted this as cancel instead of conceal...4 year grandson hanging on me during post sorry


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Give them a call iceman. I would think the county sheriff could help you find a class.

http://www.mahoningsheriff.com/index.php/public-services/79-concealed-handgun-license



http://ohioccwforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=73451


----------



## griffith330 (Apr 3, 2006)

Expert Outfitters in Boardman has one every month.


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

Steve Scott with On Target outfitters will teach a CCW class from time to time. Not sure of his schedule but he is a great guy to talk to. I believe classes would be at the On Target property in Canfield. http://ontargetoutfitters.org/ or on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/ontargetoutfitters/?pnref=lhc


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

check Miller Rod and Gun. they advertise on wkbn


----------

